# Help wanted for Identity



## Luzien (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone

This fellow has me puzzled and I can't find out who he is so I am wondering if anyone can recognize him.











Royal Navy - OBE - Messina Earthquake Medal (1906?) - World War One Trio - Kings South Africa or could be Antarctic Medal. So the pic was taken soon after WW1. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks in anticipation.

Kind regards

Luzien


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
The only one that springs to mind is Commander John Robert Francis Wild CBE, RNVR, FRGS.
Regards


----------



## Luzien (Feb 16, 2010)

rickles23

Brilliant Rick! Absolutely Brilliant. Thank you very much for your very kind assistance here and sharing your great knowledge. 

Kindest regards

Luzien


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Luzien,
That's what this site is all about! Glad I could help.
Regards


----------

